# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Παώ να σκάσω!

## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλημερα σε ολους....Παω να σκασω...Ολο το βραδυ δεν κοιμηθηκα και οσο κοιμηθηκα τα εβλεπα στον υπνο μου,σαν τον Σεραφειμ ενα πραγμα.. :: 

Μου το εσκασαν 3 κοκατιλ,ενα whiteface αρσενικο,και 1 ζευγαρι τα κλασσικα τα γκρι αλλα και 2 μπατζακια.....

Εχω τρελαθει απο χτες......Εν τω μεταξυ αυτο το ζευγαρι ηταν πολυ καλο....Μικρο και καλο.....Παιχνιδιαρικα κιολας....Για τον whiteface τι να πω?Οτι ηταν ο πρωτος μου και ο αγαπημενος μου????

Να συμπληρωσω οτι ολα τα στραβα,εντελως συμπτωματικα,γινονται οταν βρισκομαι με τα παιδια....Πρεπει να φταει καποιος απο αυτους που ειχαμε βρεθει και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα γιατι τοτε ειχα φαει κληση.....ΔΕΝ ειναι να βγαινεις μαζι τους(το θεμα το ανεβασα οχι για να δηλωσω εξαφανιση αλλα για να προφυλαξω μερικους απο επομενες συναντησεις.....)....Τωρα ο Γιαννης ηταν?Η Μαριλενα?Η Ρια?Η Πωλινα?Η Φανη?Η Μαρια Καρολινα?Δεν ξερω,παντως μονο αυτοι ηταν και τις δυο φορες αρα......

Περα απο την πλακα ομως στενοχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ.......Ειμαι βεβαια μονιμως στο μπαλκονι μπας και τα ακουσω αλλα τιποτα.....ΠΙστευα οτι λογω κρυου θα γυρισουν μα για φαϊ μα για ζεστασια..... 

Κριμα  :sad:  Μικρυνε η οικογενια....

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες τωρα ρε Νικο?????? Πωωωω......... και τα χαζα ειναι δυσκολες καιρικες συνθηκες θα τα καταφερουν εκει εξω????????

Μακαρι να γυρισουν να φανε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα αλήθεια!!! Ούτε πουλί μου έχει φύγει, 2 είναι μόνο, ούτε κλήση έφαγα ποτέ σε 8 χρόνια οδήγησης!!! Μήπως σε σαμποτάρει καμιά κοπελιά γιατί ζηλεύει;;; Είμαι αθώος, αλήθεια!!!  :winky:  Ρε αγορίνα, πραγματικά λυπάμαι πολύ! Από το πρωί όλο κακά νέα ακούω... Δεν την παλεύω άλλο...


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νίκο πολύ λυπάμαι.......... πως τα κατάφεραν να στο σκάσουν?????/

----------


## mitsman

Γυναικες... σε ματιαζουν.....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Αφηστε παιδια...Πραγματικα ειναι οτι χειροτερο....*Γιαννη* μακαρι να μην σου τυχει κανενα απο τα δυο.....Βεβαια ολο αυτο εις βαρος σου ειναι γιατι μου χαλασαν 2 ζευγαρια και να δω τωρα ποιο θα γεννησει για να σου δωσω.....Οσο για την κοπελια εκεινη την πληρωσε και τις δυο φορες(εννοω και την κληση)γιατι μου χαλασε ολη η διαθεση κατα συνεπεια και το απογευμα μας.....*Δημητρη* σ'αυτο πονταρω κι εγω.....Οτι θα γυρισουν για φαϊ...Βγηκα εξω και νομιζα οτι κατι ακουγα αλλα δυστυχως τα αφτια μου κανουν πουλακια.*Φανη* ειχα ανοιξει την πορτα για να βαλω μεσα ψωμια λαχανα κτλ και λεω ασε θα την κλειδωσω αργοτερα που θα βαλω φαϊ.Φευγω ομως για καφε με την Ρια και την αφηνω.....Γυρναω το μεσημερι αλλα δεν βγαινω εξω γιατι εφυγα αμεσως για να ερθω σε εσας....Το απογευματακι που γυρισα λεω ωχ εχω και το φαϊ εξω...Βγαινω και την συνεχεια την ξερετε
* 

*

----------


## nuntius

Άρα ο πρώτος από το φόρουμ που μιλάς και συναντάς πιο πολύ κ έχεις πιο πολύ επαφή είναι η Ρίαααααα!!! Ααααάρα, εκεί να εγείρεις αξιώσεις!!! Αφού δε στην κοπάνησε το κανελλοζεύγαρο... Δεν φοβάμαι  :winky:  αγόρι μου, εσύ είσαι καφές με το gbc κ 100ευρω  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μα αυτο εφυγε φιλε Γιαννακη.....Αυτο εννοεω cinnamon και κλασσικο κι ας μην ειναι τα ιδια.....

----------


## Windsa

Βρε Νίκο, Λυπάμαι πολύ...Βάλε ανακοινώσεις μπας και θα ατα πιάσει κάποιος στη γειτονιά. Ίσος καμια ηχογράφηση από φωνές και τραγούδια...Κάνει και κρύο έξω δυστυχώς....μακάρι να τα βρεις κάπου....((((
Αθώοι κι εγώ...ούτε συζήτηση πιάσαμε για τα cockatiel σου. Δικηγόρε, κάλυψε με pls.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Έλα πες την αλήθεια.... θέλεις τόσο πολύ να μας δεις για καφέ που παρκάρεις όπου βρεις και ξεχνάς τις πορτούλες ξεκλείδωτες!!!!!!! χα χα χα

Πέρα από την πλάκα Νίκο αλήθεια στεναχωρήθηκα... μακάρι να είναι κάπου εκεί κοντά και να γυρίσουν.....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχα....Καποιος ομως φταιει.....Με ρωτησε ο Ζαχος για τα κοκατιλ και ακουγε η Φανη με την Καρολινα αλλα νωριτερα ειχα μιλησει και με την Ρια για το ζευγαρι που θα εκανε μικρα για να δωσω στον Γιαννη αρα να παλι ο Γιαννης....

Κανω συνεχεια βολτες γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως κατι ακουω...Μακαρι

----------


## μαρια ν

Νικο λυπαμαι παρα πολυ ευχομαι να γυρισουν γρηγορα,οτι γινει ενημερωσε μας ευχομαι να πανε ολα 
καλα και να βρεις τα φιλαρακια σου.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ενημερωσα και την αστυνομια(το παιδι που ειμασταν μαζι χτες στο Mall)Εχει σημερα υπηρεσια με το περιπολικο και θα εχει το νου του  ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το ωραιο ειναι οτι τωρα εμεινα με εναν γερο και 5 θηλυκα γυρω του....Ο πασας και το χαρεμι του

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Ενημερωσα και την αστυνομια(το παιδι που ειμασταν μαζι χτες στο Mall)Εχει σημερα υπηρεσια με το περιπολικο και θα εχει το νου του


Αυτά είναι...... να έχεις τα μέσα....... 


του κακοπέφτουν 5 θηλυκά του πασά εεε......!?!?!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειναι ομως μεγαλος...Δεν μπορει να κανει καλα την μια θα παει με 5?Μπααααα

----------


## nuntius

Βάλτου λίγο μπλε bogena  :winky: 
Σε τρίμματα..κάνει θαύματα...θα τις βλέπει όλες υακινθινές...χαχαχαχαχα
αχαχααχαχ
αχαχαχαχαχαχα
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Όχι τα cinnamonάκια ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεε... δηλαδή τόσο πολύ δεν ήθελες να με κάνεις πατέρα που τα αμόλησεςςςςςςςςς;;;;

Και ο Γιάννης είναι αθώος...ούτε που σκέφτηκε κάτι κακό για τα πουλιά σου...ενώ η Ρίαααααααα...μη  τη βλέπεις χαμογελαστή και καλοκάγαθη!!!

----------


## ria

καλα δεν ντρεπεστε βρε παλι εγω φταιω?????? ρε Νικο τι να πω ????/σημερα ειναι η πιο γκαντεμικη μερα..παραλιγο να χασω τα 4 μωρα και γω απο την μια φωλια..ευτυχως που πεταχτηκα σπιτι...ειχε πεσει κατω ολη η αυγοτροφη και τα μωρα σχεδον χαλια..μετα απο 4 ωρες που παιδευομαι τωρα επανηλθαν πληρως... τι να πω ρε συ μακαρι να τα βρεις πολυ λυπαμαι...αφου εχεις την κλουβα εξω μηπως φωναζουν τα αλλα και γυρισουν....
μαλλον αλλος ειναι ο γκαντεμης!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

Παιδιά, τι κωλοβδομάδα είναι αυτή;;; Εμάς μας κάηκε η τηλεόραση στο σπίτι, το καναρίνι πάλι τσιμπάει το πόδι του, θα μείνω και από αφεντικό στη δουλειά... μη και ξανακούσω να έρθει η γαλανομάτα σε καφέ...θα μας κλείσει τα σπίτια σε λίγο  :Tongue0020:

----------


## ria

νικολακη οπως και να εχει ρε συ καλο κουργιο ευχομαι..ειμαι να σκασω σημερα και γω...δυστυχως μερικες φορες την γκαντεμια την φερνουμε και μονοι μας...εγω ετσι λεω για τον εαυτο μου τουλαχιστον μιας και αυτο που εκανα ηταν δικια μου απροσεξια...σου ευχομαι να τα βρεις συντομα...
οσο για καποιους αλλους που δεν μας θελουν για καφε και τους φερνουμε γρουσουζια..(αν εννοουν εμας)...δεν θα ξαναρθουμε να μαθουν αμ πως!!!!!!!!!!:-p

----------


## nuntius

Ποια γκαντεμιά φέρνουμε μόνη μας, κοπελιά;;; Στην Καλλιθέα δε ξέρω τι μαγικά κάνετε...πάντως εδώ στο κέντρο μας έχουν μουτζώσει... θα βάλω τα μεγάλα μέσα...Νικόλα, έπιασε και βροχή...πάνε τα σινναμονάκια μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  :sad:

----------


## Marilenaki

λυπάμαι πολύ Νίκο...μακάρι να τα βρεις ή να τα ακούσεις κάπου εκει κοντά...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δεν ξερω ποιος φταιει αυτο που ξερω ειναι τοι πανε τα πουλακια μου...Αλλη φορα που θα παμε για καφε θα φερω και παπα μαζι.....

----------


## maria-karolina

Νίκο λυπάμαι πολύ! Κι εμένα ο μικρός σήμερα είναι άστα βράστα, τι ατυχία είναι αυτή ρε??? Αυτό για τον παπά ξαναπές το!!!! 3/3! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να τρίτωσε και να τελειώσει το μάτι εδώ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ωπα....μολις ποσταρα στης Ριας....Τι εχει δηλαδη ο μικρος σου?Αν κι εσυ επαθες κατι μονο η Μαριλενα μενει υποπτη για την γκαντεμια

----------


## maria-karolina

Ο Γιάννης μας γκαντέμιασε ρεε!!! Εμένα του τρέχαν τα σάλια με το μωρό μου, εσένα όλο για τα σιναμονάκια σου μίλαγε, στη Ρία δεν άκουσα αλλά όλο και κάτι θα είπε... Αυτός την έκανε τη δουλειά!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οχι,οχι γιατι και αυτος ειναι παθων.....Αρα????κατι ξερω...Δεν λεω κι εγω αυτον υποψιαστηκα στην αρχη αλλα τα φαινομενα απατουν

----------


## maria-karolina

Παθών λόγω δουλειάς???Αααα ναι έχει και τα ποδαράκια του καναρινιού, έχεις δίκιο! Μμμμ το Ζάχο τον σκέφτηκες???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ο Ζαχος δεν ηταν την προηγουμενη φορα στο Ηρακλειο  :winky:

----------


## maria-karolina

Μμμμ δίκιο έχεις! Δηλαδή Πωλίνα και Μαριλένα οι υποψήφιες??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Οχι και η Πωλινα ''εχασε'' τον Johny.....  :winky:

----------


## maria-karolina

Μόνο η Μαριλένα μένει? Όχι ρε το Μαριλενάκι αποκλείεται!!! Άλλωστε με τέτοιο εκτροφείο που έχει, τι να ζηλέψει από τα δικά μας τα μωρά??

----------


## vicky_ath

Εεεε.... παιδιά λέω να μην σας συναντήσω καλύτερα τώρα που θα κατέβω Αθήνα.... χαχαχαχα!!!

Νίκο τι να πω?? Μακάρι τουλάχιστον να επιβιώσουν τα πουλάκια, έστω να βρουν άλλο σπίτι...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δεν λεω δικιο εχεις αλλα ειμαστε και τοσα ατομα....Που ειναι να μας απαντησει???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> Εεεε.... παιδιά λέω να μην σας συναντήσω καλύτερα τώρα που θα κατέβω Αθήνα.... χαχαχαχα!!!
> 
> Νίκο τι να πω?? Μακάρι τουλάχιστον να επιβιώσουν τα πουλάκια, έστω να βρουν άλλο σπίτι...


εμας?Αλλη πρεπει να αποφυγεις.....

Τα πουλακια θα περνανε δυσκολες στιγμες.....Αν εχουν βρει σπιτι ολα καλα,αν οχι αυριο λογικα θα σκασουν μυτη σε μενα....Θα εχει πεσει και πεινα οποτε.....

----------


## maria-karolina

Δεν ξέρω, θα τα δει όταν μπει...

----------


## Marilenaki

> ωπα....μολις ποσταρα στης ριας....τι εχει δηλαδη ο μικρος σου?αν κι εσυ επαθες κατι μονο η μαριλενα μενει υποπτη για την γκαντεμια


να μαι και εγώ παρούσα και παθούσα παιδάκια.. άλλου ψάξτε τον γκαντέμη!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

Κι εσύ παθούσα Μαριλού μου?? Τι έπαθες??

----------


## Marilenaki

είμαι -1 από σήμερα το πρωί... σε ποιον πέφτει ο κλήρος του γκαντεμη????

----------


## maria-karolina

Όχι ρε γαμώτο!!! Γιατί έγινε αυτό???  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## mitsman

-1???????

----------


## Marilenaki

> Όχι ρε γαμώτο!!! Γιατί έγινε αυτό???


γιατί ήταν 50% από την αρχή.

----------


## mitsman

τι ακριβως εγινε????

----------


## maria-karolina

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά τα υπόλοιπα!!!!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Σε ευχαριστώ καρολινακι μου. 
Μιτς είχα ένα ατύχημα επειδή οι γονείς ήταν η πρώτη τους φορά, ραγίσαν καταλάθος το ένα απο τα αυγά 2 μέρες πριν βγει έξω. ο μικρούλης κατάφερε να ζήσει 5 μέρες μέρες μέχρι σήμερα. Πέθανε γιατί κάτι έγινε αυτές τις 2 μέρες που ήταν έτσι μεσα στο αυγό και δεν μπορούσε να αναπτυχθεί σωστά.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αρα παιδια καταλαβατε ολοι ποιος φταιει.......Οοοοοοοοοοοοοοο.  ........δες σας λεω να το βρειτε

----------


## maria-karolina

Ποιόςςςςςςςςςςς????????????????

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δεν υπάρχει το σημερινό έτσι????? ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

ποιος??????????????????

----------


## moutro

ευχελαιο στο foroum πριν εξαπλωθει το κακο...πέρα από τη πλάκα,λυπάμαι πολύ παιδιά...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ονοματα δεν λεμε οικογενειες δεν θιγουμε

----------


## zack27

οταν μαθετε να μου πειτε και μενα!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

> ονοματα δεν λεμε οικογενειες δεν θιγουμε


Μ' αρέσει που είσαι διακριτικός!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει πάντως...... τέτοιο ομαδικό κρούσμα........

----------


## Marilenaki

είμαστε όμορφοι και πολύ γλυκεία παρέα και μας ματιάσανε!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Oneiropagida

> είμαστε όμορφοι και πολύ γλυκεία παρέα και μας ματιάσανε!


Ζουλεύουν παιδί μου!!!! Σαν δε ντρέπονται λιγάκι.........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ναι,αυτο ειναι.μας ματιασαν εκ των εσω

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κάτι έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου αλλά δεν λες.........

----------


## ria

> Ο Γιάννης μας γκαντέμιασε ρεε!!! Εμένα του τρέχαν τα σάλια με το μωρό μου, εσένα όλο για τα σιναμονάκια σου μίλαγε, *στη Ρία δεν άκουσα* αλλά όλο και κάτι θα είπε... Αυτός την έκανε τη δουλειά!


με ρωτησε τι κανουν τα μικρα!!!!!

μηπως ο κυριος με τα γυαλια που ειχε την μπεμπα μας την εκανε???????χαχαχαχ

ξαναλεω υπαρχουν και αλλοι που γκαντεμιαστηκαν χωρις να ειναι στην συναντηση..οποτε...εχει μεγαλη ακτινα γκαντεμιας οποιος ειναι

----------


## nuntius

Εγώ πιστεύω είναι ο Doomdiver!!!  :Anim 19:

----------


## maria-karolina

Όποιος είναι να το μαρτυρήσει τώρα και παρακαλώ την διαχείριση να τον σβήσει για ευνόητους λόγους!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συμφωνω αλλα αυτο δεν θα φερει τα πουλακια μου πισω  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Niko αργησα λιγο αλλα τωρα το πηρα χαμπαρι ...λυπαμαι για την ατυχια σου και ευχομαι πρωτα τα πουλακια να ειναι καπου ασφαλη και αν ειναι τυχερο συντομα να ειναι κοντα σου .ποτε δεν ξερεις ... παντως χαρα στο κουραγιο σας ... ακομα και σε τετοιες στιγμες βρισκεται ευκαρια για χαβαλε ! αυτο ειναι μεγαλειο !!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πιστεψε με ακομα το σκεφτομαι,ακομα το συζηταω......Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι ειναι να χανεις ενα ετοιμο ζευγαρι ολοκληρο και εναν αρσενικο απο ενα επισης ετοιμο ζευγαρι...Αστα....αλλα απρ'ολ'αυτα δεν θα πεθανουμε.....Εδω ειμαστε για να ξαναμεγαλωσουμε την οικογενεια.

----------

